
Release and sell your code without managing a website, servers, users, payments - artembugara
https://codarium.substack.com/p/api-as-a-product-how-to-sell-your-work-when-all-you-know-is-a-back-end-bd78b1449119
======
np_tedious
RapidAPI Marketplace is the news buried in this article, at least for me.
Sounds like a pretty neat front for your API that does all the payment / user
management for a 20% cut

------
RileyJames
The down side is that you don't own any of the users. You don't even know who
they are.

Is user management for an API / backend only service that difficult that it's
worth giving over all your users to a 3rd party service which simply forwards
on their requests?

Throw up a POST /user endpoint which returns an API key, and implement auth
and... you're done.

I see value in the payments portion.

~~~
artembugara
Yeah, unfortunately, I do not get the emails of my users.

Can only contact them via Rapid platform

